# Need another DVR - R10 or HR10-250



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

I need another DVR for another SD TV. I have an R10 now and love it. I don't need an HD receiver because it won't be used on a HDTV. However, the HR10-200 can be hacked etc. and bring some other "goodies" to the table.

So is it worth it to get the HR10-200? Or stick with a standard DTIVO model. 

Convince me.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

scubaduba said:


> I need another DVR for another SD TV. I have an R10 now and love it. I don't need an HD receiver because it won't be used on a HDTV. However, the HR10-200 can be hacked etc. and bring some other "goodies" to the table.
> 
> So is it worth it to get the HR10-200? Or stick with a standard DTIVO model.
> 
> Convince me.


Go on Ebay they have several of them for sale!


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

jrwinter said:


> Go on Ebay they have several of them for sale!


Just got an R10 on Ebay for $99 (Buy it Now). Looks brand new, but its really a backup. So they are there, just don't pay more than $100.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

I can get an R10 at Compusa brand new on clearance (with no lease) for $59.

My question is whether the HR10-250 is worth it for the extra money.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

scubaduba said:


> I can get an R10 at Compusa brand new on clearance (with no lease) for $59.
> 
> My question is whether the HR10-250 is worth it for the extra money.


Not sure I understood your original post. You need an SD or an HD? You got lucky with the COMPUSA price, especially for a new R10. I didn't feel like driving to my local CompUSA, and BB didn't have any. And the new ones on ebay are $160-plus. The HR10 is worth it if you want to record HD, but why pay that price if you can get an HR20 for zip (and you can if you try hard).


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

I can get a new HR10-250 for $199.99. Which one should I go for? I am not currently subscribed to HDTV with DTV right now.... but I do have and HDTV LCD micro at home.

Thoughts?


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

scubaduba said:


> I can get a new HR10-250 for $199.99. Which one should I go for? I am not currently subscribed to HDTV with DTV right now.... but I do have and HDTV LCD micro at home.
> 
> Thoughts?


IMO since you have an HDTV you might as well get the H10-250. I've had one for several months now and it has been very reliable. It records SD & HD equally well.

I don't run my OTA HD through the H10-250 as the tuner in my TV works better since I only have an inside antenna, so I haven't had any of the problems with the update as reported on the forum.

I actually replaced an R-10. Once I determined that the H10-250 was just as reliable as the R10, I sold my R10 on Ebay.

But then ultimately it depends on what you want to do with the unit.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

I can also get a brand new SD-DVR40 new in box for $19.99 on clearance. Help?? Which one to get.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok. I couldn't decide... so I purchased both for $220. Not a bad deal. I didn't want to lose the deal so I just purchased both. I'll sell whichever one I don't keep.


----------



## Titon (Oct 19, 2006)

> Ok. I couldn't decide... so I purchased both for $220. Not a bad deal. I didn't want to lose the deal so I just purchased both. I'll sell whichever one I don't keep.


If you decide to sell the HR10-250 i'd be interested.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

I did end up purchasing both the HR10-250 and the SD-DVR40 for a total of $220. Not bad. I'm trying to decide which one to keep. I don't need both. All of the audio drop out problems that I've been hearing about is scaring me away from the HR10 though....

I purchased the last ones at my local store....


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was in my local walmart today and they had 3 R10's sitting on the shelves still.....anyone want them?


----------



## Titon (Oct 19, 2006)

> I was in my local walmart today and they had 3 R10's sitting on the shelves still.....anyone want them?


Are they HR10-250's?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Titon said:


> Are they HR10-250's?


"they had 3 *R10's* sitting on the shelves"

Ah, that would be "no".


----------

